# TYCO Camaro ?



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I'm a big fan of the 79-81 Camaro. Did Tyco ever produce one with small front wheel wells or are the all big cut out holes?


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes , there are some with a radius instead of an obedlong whell well .

Gonzo


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

If anyone has a picture comparing the two wheel-well sizes I'd like to see it posted so I can copy it to my reference database. I have comparisons for the 40 Ford and 57 Chevy, but I'd like to eventually have references to all of the Tyco variations between regular and Command Control versions.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, here's a couple of Doba's Dodge Chargers to compare the regular to the CC version.

The "Regular"









....and the Command Control.









Notice the the rear well is also radiused on the Command Control

Here is the Mattel version. They closed back up the front well, but increased the rear.









I like the original Tyco look the best. The squared off top of the rear well gives it a good stock appearance.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

gonegonzo said:


> Yes , there are some with a radius instead of an obedlong whell well .
> 
> Gonzo


Do you have apic of one of those Camaros?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I've seen the Firebirds/Trans Am with the smaller wheel wells but the 79-81 Camaros? Not saying they don't exist but never seen one myself.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I'd like either one of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a link. These are the Firebird / Trans Am types. 

Large
http://www.slotcarsite.net/carphotos/tyco080.jpg 

Small
http://www.slotcarsite.net/carphotos/tyco374.jpg

Still cannot find any info on the small front wheel well Camaro.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*tyco photos*

just a guess
70's Camaro
80's Firebird

Does anybody have more info on these models?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

The 80's Firebird always had small wheel wells. I could be wrong.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

While we're on the subject did they have a small front wheel well 80's Mustang, or just the hogged out version?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Hogged out is all I've ever seen.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's an image from the Tyco 1980 catalog. Seen here is the Mustang, Camaro and Firebird with small wheel wells. The BMW and Charger too.

-Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

nothing there


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Does it work now? My website gives me fits every once in a while when I post pics. Here's a link to get you to a larger image.
1980 Tyco Catalog

-Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice site. I'll be busy for a while there. Do you need other year catalogs scanned in and sent to you by email?
Although I'm not sure if their catalogs as they were in with some of the sets I received from 1982 on up.

I have a few of that paint scheme but none are the small wheel well version.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for the offer and I may get with you on that. I think I have all the catalogs from 64-93. After that it gets spotty. I just need more time to scan stuff in. Check often, I try to update something every week.

-Paul


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

What is also cool is that the Magnum 440 chassis will fit the Tyco Camaro bodies with no modification!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

nice find! i was ready to resign myself to the idea that small wheelwell Camaros don't exist, but there they are.

fyi, i had to refresh the page a couple times to get them to show up...

--rick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Wide pan 440-X2 fit Camaro, Mustang, and Firebird (T/A). 
The narrow 440-X2 does not fit them.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

That is the wide gap chassis.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Just won this one off eBay for 15.99

Dave


----------



## slotcarwilly (Jun 28, 2009)

*79 Camaro with small front wheel wells*

Here's one with small front wheel wells.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotcarwilly said:


> Here's one with small front wheel wells.


that red one with small wheel well is very hard to find. i have been collecting tyco's for 25 yrs and never found one. wow. 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You might want to dremel them out a bit for clearance...


----------



## slotcarwilly (Jun 28, 2009)

WesJY said:


> that red one with small wheel well is very hard to find. i have been collecting tyco's for 25 yrs and never found one. wow.
> 
> Wes


I found it on ebay back in 2002, its the only one I've seen.


The other one with the large wheel wells was from one of my first Tyco race sets from the 80s. As you can see its pretty worn. Was always one of my favorite cars.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

lol, I just custom painted a small wheelwell camaro in the last few days. This thread prompted me to clearcoat it actually. 

Don't worry collectors, it's a survivor from somebody else's bad paint job and one of the common yellow ones!

Maybe I'll post a pic once the paint dries

The one posted by philo426 was also one of my absolute favorites as a kid.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

you have to find the REALLY early tyco bodies to get the small front wheel well.

when the curve huggers came out tyco enlarged the front wheel well because the front tires needed clearance to move left and right with the guide pin. So you have to go back to the command control CC01, Hp2 or Tycopro Era to get the small wheel wheel front bodies.

tyco also wanted to keep the new mold because they used the bodies on the command control cars.

tyco never went back to the small front well and the molds kept getting reused even to today with the larger front wells.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We can send them all to Bill Hall.
He does an excellent wheel well repair.


----------

